

Uber loses bid to stop US drivers' lawsuit - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/10/uber-loses-bid-us-drivers-lawsuit

======
SalesHelp
Uber is a horrible company run by smug silicon valley douchebags...

That's not a kind statement, but the following helps this argument ....

Sarah Lacy's accounts of being intimidated by them...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCnzsfkzRWI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCnzsfkzRWI)

She says they can act like such, because well the powers that be are unicorns
and no one in Silicon Valley is going against a unicorn.

Further, Uber continues to allow dozens of it's user's accounts to be hacked.
It's been happening for months and their weak response is sorry you should've
have chosen a better username and password. Also, once you been hacked there
is no way to delete your own account or de-activate payment method. You need
to beg support to do this for you.

Checked out a search on Twitter for @uber_support hacked and see just how many
people over many months have been affected and Uber has done NOTHING to help
their client base
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40uber_support%20hacked&src=ty...](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40uber_support%20hacked&src=typd&vertical=default&f=tweets)

~~~
oldmanjay
I have to vote this down for the tone.

I have to laugh at your attempts to call Uber's position entirely luck-based.
But there's not "LOL" button like on buzzfeed, so I replied to let you know.

~~~
x5n1
Tone? Tone? Considering what Uber actually did, the tone is apt. I hope this
industry works out. But I am not cheering for Uber to win.

~~~
adventured
If that is warranted - on HN - for Uber's behavior, then every single thread
about what the NSA / US Govt has done the last decade, should be filled with
nothing but profanity and insults directed at those in power.

There's an obvious reason why comments like that are not preferred here: it
adds absolutely nothing of value to the discussion, to call the Uber execs
smug douchebags.

~~~
SalesHelp
Yes, there is a point to my tone and negativity.

It does not bother you how they have no care for anyone including their
customers?

It would bother the hell out of you after Uber allowed your bank account to be
robbed 1,000 dollars! Again, it's been going on for months and they have not
offered any change to their service to show they give a rats ass about their
customers. All the while blaming it on their users and all the while not
allowing their users to easily delete their own accounts and or payment method
..that can only be done by emailing and begging support.

My tone is just and prompted by their lack of care for anyone but themselves
and the actions Sarah Lacy speaks of feel very similar to how Uber took me for
a ride I didn't ask for (never used the service .. signed up once)!

~~~
adventured
I'm sure you have a point to your tone, insults and negativity. That does not
mean it's appropriate for Hacker News. That's the critical point you're
missing.

If your approach to discussion were widely followed here, this site would
become a wasteland of anger and venting.

Even if I dislike Uber, what I'm _not_ going to do is fill up Hacker News
threads with statements about how their execs are scumbags, con-artists, or
douchebags. Why not? Because it's inappropriate here.

~~~
dang
Thank you.

------
Someone1234
Supposedly a lot of forced-arbitration contracts are unenforceable. Doesn't
stop companies from trying to put it into various things however.

